# California Zephyr West Bound



## Benny (Mar 9, 2016)

My wife and I are booked on the Zephyr from Chicago to Emmeryville first week in April. We are in roomette 012 which is on the lower level.

The reason we are taking this route is to view the beatiful scenery and mountains. What is the best side of the train to sit on to see the best views?

Should I try and get an upper level roomette for a better view?

Thanks

Benny


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 9, 2016)

The best views are from the SightSeer Lounge anyway! The "best views" can and do change sides, and in the SSL you can víew both sides.


----------



## Cali (Mar 9, 2016)

I have done this trip twice now. Both times I was on the "left" side going westbound. I think this is the better side, but just my opinion.

You should definitely try to switch to an upper room (full disclosure, however: I have never traveled in a lower roomette, so I have no sense of the relative comparison to an upper... just seems that you'd have a better view from above).


----------



## KmH (Mar 9, 2016)

The view is somewhat better from roomettes on the upper level because you are up higher.

On the CZ the SSL car is a popular place to look at the sites from.

The SSL car is often packed for the very scenic climb up the Front Range of the Rockies out of Denver.

But as mentioned the best views change from side to side, and one of the good views is out the back window of the last car on the train - known as the 'rail fan' window.

There is no seating at the railfan window and I usually have it all to myself when I stand there looking out.

Note too that moving between cars can only be done on the upper level of Superliner cars.

The Superliner sleeper cars can be hooked into the consist with either end forward, so you won't know until you get on the train what side your roomette will be on.


----------



## caravanman (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't think it makes too much difference being on the lower level. The best option can certainly be the lounge car with the panoramic windows. I often use the lower level vestibule as a viewpoint, as one can see out both sides by the door windows easily... I often do a fair milage shuffling back and forth from side to side to snap the next highlight.

If you have the chance to change, then take it, but don't be worried if not, the views will be great anyway!

Ed.


----------



## KmH (Mar 9, 2016)

Prior to my first overnight trip on the CZ I studied the CZ Route Guide.


----------



## Paull65 (Mar 9, 2016)

I was in a lower level roomette on the Empire Builder from Portland to Chicago last spring. I liked the ride there for sleeping better than upper level. That was just my preference. I am sure that many would disagree. One advantage to lower level is if the window gets dirty, you can grab some paper towels and water and clean your window from the platform when you stop with a platform on your side. I did that a couple of times on that trip. There are also more bathrooms and the shower is down there. Only one bathroom and no shower in upper level for roomette travelers.

Obviously a better view from upper level, but I tend to move around on the train and spent a lot of time not in my room anyway, mostly in the SSL as others have answered. Enjoy your trip on the Zephyr. I intend to ride it this year or next year. I hope this year...


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 10, 2016)

I prefer the upper for the views, but also the rooms 11-14 are next to the Family Bedroom. I have experienced their door opened and closed repeatedly with kids yelling at each other. There is a bit more sway on the upper if you are a side sleeper. Again, I prefer the upper for the views, access to the rest of the train, and to the car's beverage center.


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for all your help and feedback. I think we are going to keep the lower level roomette #012 for the following reasons.

1. Less foot traffic

2. Closer to the bathroom and shower

3. Will be using the lounge car for viewing anyway.

4. Able to wash my own windows.....LOL 

5. Less car sway on the lower level.

I will let you know how things turn out.

Thanks

Benny


----------



## chakk (Mar 16, 2016)

My favorite room is #14, for the reasons mention by others, plus there is less hall light entering the room at night through the curtains to interfere with sleep.


----------



## RSG (Mar 28, 2016)

Benny said:


> Thanks for all your help and feedback. I think we are going to keep the lower level roomette #012 for the following reasons.
> 
> 1. Less foot traffic
> 
> ...


Just to note that even though you are on the same level as the Family Bedroom, it may not be occupied during your jounrey. Summer is the peak travel time for the _California Zephyr_ and as such, that's when all the sleepers tend to fill up. But on most of my trips, the Family Bedroom has been empty. (Though on the _Southwest Chief_ a year or two ago, there was a similar situation to what Lonestar648 mentioned---plus a crying infant.


----------



## Pooh2 (Apr 1, 2016)

We enjoyed the upper level, handy to the diner and observation car.

On our Zephyr trip last year, the observation car was very popular and hard to get a seat.

Many people would take up two seats; one for their behind, another for their bag as well as leave coats and bags to save their seats while they were elsewhere. Other than that, it was an amazing trip. Enjoy!


----------



## zepherdude (Apr 2, 2016)

I have been in Number 12 a couple of times and always enjoyed it. More quiet and like to stand in the train doorway and watch the world go by. As everyone says, its close to bathrooms and I can leave my door open ,most of the time as no one passing by. I never mind the Lower level!


----------



## railiner (Apr 2, 2016)

There is less noise from 'passenger traffic' on the lower level, but there is s bit more 'track noise'....on the upper level, the roadway noise (track joints, loose gravel, small flat spots on wheels, etc.) is muffled out.....OTOH, however, if there are passenger's embarking or disembarking during the late night hours, there is the sound from that, plus the door closing....

Visibility is better on the upper level, as you can see over some fences, brush, and low cuts that may obscure the view somewhat. And lower level windows probably get more road dirt, but as mentioned, can be cleaned at some stops...


----------

